# The 'Liberation' Of Ksi'm'yen- Recruitment/Discusion



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

After being a major participant in many other roleplays I decided it might be a good time to attempt to make one of my own. I saw there was a lack of xeno roleplays, and with Tau being the only appropriate xeno race I know much about I though that would be the best direction to take.

Background
Ksi'm'yen is a third sphere planet of the Tau, taken shortly after the anti-Tau crusade. This roleplay is set before its capture, a capture which was mainly brought about by stealth. We are currently in the later stages of the campaign. With most Imperial troops evacuated to fight elsewhere, for example a Hive Fleet and the Thirteenth Black Crusade, the invasion has been going fairly well. However defences in our current region have been strong, and thus a party (played by us) has been sent behind enemy lines to disrupt and destroy.

Rules
No control of what another character does whatsoever, unless your on of the people in command of this roleplay, in which case it is mainly results of their actions not anything else.
No posting on the action thread (it'll be going up when we have enough people) unless your character has been verified as acceptable.
In regard to characters no 'ui or 'o's without good justification- the mission is seen as too dangerous for higher ranks. Also second phase septs are preferred, but not required.

Command characters
Overall Shas'vre commander- It will probably be me, but if anyone else wants it and I feel they are appropriate for the role I'll let them have it.
Ethereal- Not required, but if someone wants to I'll have one. If they could be someone more experienced with controlling RP's who could help it would be best.

Main members of team
Crisis suit- Can be Shas'vre monat or Shas'ui in a squad or bodyguard.
Stealth suit- What ever ones with have form a squad, could have a Shas'vre lead.
At least one Fire Warrior or Pathfinder
Drone controller/ spotter
Alien auxiliaries (Gue'es'la/ui, vespid, kroot, even demigurg or niscaar)

Could have join later
Imperial traitors/deserters- Guardsman who join Tau basically.
Separated Tau
Any other aliens, with a good reason required.

I'll put my character (Shas'vre Y't'saum) up if there's interest.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice to see the foul Xenos getting an RPG.
----------------------------------------------

Name:Jer'i
Rank: Pathfinder Shas'ui
Home Sept: Fi'rios
Bio: Ui'Jer'i was a team leader of a successful Pathfinder unit throughout the campaign. Later in the war, a mission went awry, causing the deaths of his entire unit. Jer'i took this badly, returning to the Cadre headquarters sullen and detatched. He now operates as a sniper, foreward scout, and sapper, preferring to work alone, rather then risk anyone else's life. He is stubborn to the point of calamity, but is an excellent marksman, and fervently loyal to his superiors and the Tau'va.

Weapons: In his rather unique situation, Jer'i has adapted his Pathfinder's pulse carbine to be of more use to him on long scouting missions. His normal weapon is a long Rail rifle (removed from a Sniper Drone), with the Pulse carbine underslung, to provide CQB support. He uses a cameoline cloak to prevent retaliation from his victims, as well as modified optics set into his helmet.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Hm, this sounds interesting. Bear with me tho, for i do not have a great knowledge of the T'au.

Name: Belas'Ter
Rank: Stealth Suit Shas'vre
Sept:Fi'Rios
Bio: Belas'Ter led many a covert strike against the orks during the long campaign. His hotshot attitude and ridiculously dangerous attacks have earned him a spot on every commander's list for danger-high missions. The squads he commands are mirror images of himself, and all squads led by Belas'Ter are like "Death in XV25's", as one Shas'O El'i put it. Belas'Ter himself has personally thwarted several invasions but has also been mentioned more than once in trials concerning his own career.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice to see so much interest! Time to put my character up.

Name- Y't'saum (one of fire), full name Shas'vre Au'taal Y't'saum

Rank- Crisis suit Shas'vre

Sept- Au'taal

Equipment- Crisis suit, burst cannon, fusion blaster, multi-tracker, blacksun filter (fitted only for this stealth mission.), La'kunas's blade, old bonding knife.
La'kunas's blade- During his time as a Shas'la Y't'saum was known as Kunas'nam (swift blade) or La'kunas. By sheer chance in a operation he came across the honour blade of a slain ethereal of the same name and carries the blade strapped to his right arm in memory of the losses in that campaign.
Old bonding knife- Y't'saum's first trial by fire took place verses the Dark Eldar raiders that destroyed his home city. In the battle his entire squad was killed by some type of commander, soon afterwards splattered by railguns, and his keeps this blade in their honour.

Bio- Y't'saum is a skilled and experienced warriors, but he is best known for his 'fire' or anger. Rather than madly losing control he can focus his anger into single devastating strikes, allowing him to achieve the near impossible, like killing a Dark Eldar in hand-to-hand or taking out a skimmer with a EMP grenade. Being the most experienced commander to currently be allocated to the mission he currently is in command.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, a Tau RP! It'll be a nice change of pace.

Name: Kunas
Rank: Fire Warrior Shas'la
Sept: Tash'var
Bio: Kunas is one of the newly trained recruits from his sept, dispatched into the party to fight his first true battle for most battles are fully manageable without adding in another Shas'la. He had always been the more agile ones during his training days, and will most definitely try and use it to his advantage, so that he may survive to continue to strive for the Tau'va as a warrior.
Equipments: Pulse carbine with an underslung photon grenade launcher, four shells of photon grenades.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Do we need more people to start?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

This looks like fun, i think ill join.

Would a new test suit be acceptable, made up by me . I want to have a special stealth suit/sniper, so its a new slim suit, with very very good cloaking devices and prototype long-range targeting optics including infra-red and night-vision. Cant think of a number, maybe XV29?

Take into account i know very little about Tau when you read this.

Name: Vindas
Rank: Stealth Suit (XV29) PROTOTYPE TESTING UNIT (PTU)
Bio: After being selected for a firewarrior squad, his expert marksman ship score was picked up by his supervisors and he was called in to test this new suit, the XV29.
XV29
Equipment:
Prototype cloaking device - This new unit, yet to be classified, makes the user completely invisible when still and very difficult to spot when moving slowly or in dark areas.

Enhancing Hydraulics - Nano-hydraulics built into joints even the armour itself increase the users agility and strength to levels beyond current capability, allowing the user to defend themselves in combat, and reach better positions from which to cover the advancing units and call in enemy movement.

Optics - The new suit incorporates nightvision and infrared vision along with optical zoom and target aquisition. When coupled with the newest sniper weapons, the range and targeting ability is beyond current standard issue weaponry.

Network Uplink - The suit can be directly uplinked to the marker-light network, and anything spotted by the user can be logged and registered into the system, making this suit a great deep-territory scout and target designation unit. The ability to uplink this information allows air-strikes and seeker missile to take out unseen threats.

Weapon systems
X229-00 Sniper rifle - The latest in sniper technology, this rail weapon fires a single breach-loaded, solid-slug munition. The effective range of this weapon is unknown, pending field test. Built into the rifle is an automatic gyro-stabiliser system, a small version of the system used in XV8 Battlesuits.

V330-01 Targeting system - This 'scope' enhances the users vision and when coupled with the XV29's systems, it becomes a threat at great ranges.

The stability and range of this weapon makes it the best development yet. Field tests are yet pending so efficiency at armour penetration is yet to be determined.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Ill take the vespid spot 

Name: Vargah'l 
Rank: Strain Leader (if possible) Mal'kor
Sept: Vespid

Equipment: Neutron Blaster, Communication Helmet

BIO: Vargah'l used to be one of the weaker kinds of Vespids, but because of his determination (and ridiculous amount of training) he grew out to be a promising Vespid leader and became a Strain Leader. Now he carries the communication helmet, which he got from the Tau, with great pride and believes sacrifices have to be made for the Greater Good.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice to see so many people. I'll be posting the action thread up fairly soon. I've not really got worked out the events which will happen during the RP, so if anyone has any suggestions PM me. Oh and Dirge you mention your pathfinder using a 'long Pulse sniper (removed from a Sniper Drone)'. The weapons Sniper Drones use are rail rifles, which are available to pathfinders and are very much sniper weapons.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

This looks like a fun roleplay, I think I'll sign up. 

Name: Christian Veldt
Rank: Former Imperial Guard Captain, now prisoner
Equipment: Battered carapace armour, salvaged lasgun
Background: Captain Veldt lead the heroic, yet ill fated defense on the planet Ksi'm'yen (as the foul xenos called it). As his comrades were cut down, by the single squad sent to disrupt Imperial defenses, Veldt was cornered, and forced to surrender to the technologically superior foe. Now, he must comply with their demands, for he knows that he will be immediately executed the moment he steps out of line....


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I was hoping that you'd turn up Chris, your character in Corruption is a vital part of it. I'll try to fit you in as a guide for the group. To help me later I'm making a character list of those currently in.

Shas'vre Au'taal Y't'saum- Crisis suit commander
Shas'ui Fi'rios Jer'i- Pathfinder lone sniper
Shas'vre Belas'Ter Fi'Rios- Stealth suit leader
Shas'la Tash'var Kunas- Fire warrior
Vindas- Stealth suit sniper (what rank and sept?)
Mal'kor Vespid Vargah'l- Strain leader
Christian Veldt (Or gue'la (insert planet of origin) Veldt)- Unwilling guide

Please note that all of you, except the vespid and Veldt, as it is fitted into Tau armour, have been issued Blacksun filters (sort of night vision type thing) for this mission, as it is a stealth one.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindas
Rank: Stealth Suit Monat (my new creation because he works in a single man squad, so by himself, normally)
Sept: Tau Sept


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't wait for the action thread to get going. When is it going up?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm hoping to have it up tomorrow, but expect it starting at the weekend at the very latest. Anyway Ordo Xeno Commander I'm happy with the sept, but all members of the Tau use the normal rank system. (la-basic Fire Warrior ui-sergeant or base suit warriors vre-sergeant of suit squads or experienced monats (sounds like you) el-lower level commander o-higher level commander)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Exarch Theolri
Rank: Fire Dragon Exarch
Equipment: Firepike, Dragons Breath Flamer and Melta Bombs
Background: Theolri and his faithful squad of Fire Dragons were left stranded by a Biel-Tan strikeforce when the Craftworld was needed elsewhere and so he decided to lead a guerrilla war against the Humans heavily armoured posts on the planet. Recently the remainder of his squad was ambushed and captured by the Imperials so he has allied himself with the Tau to rescue them and help defeat the defence forces stationed on the planet.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ok, so he's Vindas'vre. sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

More like Shas'vre Tau Vindas, I think.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in (if it's not too late):

Name: Fio'senna
Rank: Pathfinder Shas'la
Home Sept: D'Yanoi
Equiptment: Pathfinder armor, rail rifle and target lock, photon and EMP grenades, pulse pistol
Background: Fio'senna is a veteran of a few campaigns, known to have been reprimanded on two occasions for taking too much enjoyment from her job as a sniper (especially in the days following the loss of most of her Ta'lissera to the humans).

These days she prefers to work alone, or with a single spotter with a Markerlight.

She has a seriously pronounced dislike of humans and all things of human culture, but is otherwise a good soldier.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

watch out for Fio'senna Lt. Veldt, shes gonna eat you


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh joy of joys. Anyhow, it'll be good to get some infighting and conflict in the group. But still, I see no action thread  whens it coming?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

calm down, calm down, he said the weekend at the latest and today is Friday so it'll probably be today or tomorrow.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

As my edit button has appeared to disappear I'm putting back up current characters involved, to help with my first action thread post.

Shas'vre Au'taal Y't'saum- Crisis suit commander
Shas'ui Fi'rios Jer'i- Pathfinder lone sniper
Shas'vre Belas'Ter Fi'Rios- Stealth suit leader
Shas'la Tash'var Kunas- Fire warrior
Shas'vre T'au Vindas- Stealth suit sniper
Mal'kor Vespid Vargah'l- Strain leader
Christian Veldt (Or gue'la (insert planet of origin) Veldt)- Unwilling guide
Exarch Theolri- Fire Dragon Exarch, joins later
Shas'la D'Yanoi Fio'senna- Lone pathfinder sniper (no more lone snipers!)

Action thread will be up soon!


----------



## Eliphas the Scourge (Jun 30, 2008)

It's not too late to join, is it? I've been waiting to get into a good 40k rp.

Name: Hyarkus Bane
Rank: Imperial Lieutenant/Tau Prisoner
Equipment: shattered carapace armor and black fatigues, busted helmet, torn camo-cloak, and a Tau-confiscated heavy stubber.
Background: Bane had lead an execellent career, having fought everything from unruly serfs and cultists to Chaos Space Marines and their Daemon masters, and now the Tau. When Imperial forces pulled out from Ksi'm'yen, Bane and his 32 soldiers were left behind, defending a battered bunker from a Tau onslaught. He and 6 other men escaped the firefight, wiring the bunker to blow as they left. They ran hit-and-run raids against any Tau they could find for several weeks after, but they were eventually cornered and after a 3-hour battle, in which over 30 Tau fell to 6 lasrifles and a heavy stubber, Bane was captured alive, and his men killed. The surviving Tau brought him back to their HQ, almost literally kicking and screaming the whole way.

Do I just post whenever, or do you introduce me?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

You can join, and I'm going to leave it up to you how you enter. However saying 60 Tau were killed by 6 lasguns and a heavy stubber is much too much over the top, especially as you appear to have said you were normal guardsmen. I want to avoid anyone having a super character who doesn't fit into the 40K fluff, and of course I doubt a super-elite guardsman would be let into a Tau stealth mission.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't think we need another Guardsman, really.


----------



## Eliphas the Scourge (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, I cut it down to thirty, which seems to make more sense. Ill make some kind of entry post sooner or later today.

And i would've just made a normal Tau, but I really dont know much about them.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Thirty makes sense? Only if the humans are in a very defensible position and the tau come on in waves (which I'm fairly sure is not how they fight).

I still simply do not think we need another human when we already have enough problems with the one we have.


----------



## Eliphas the Scourge (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, yes, it was a very defensible position inside some ruins of an old Guard bunker system. And the Tau came with the purpose of capturing a few humans. But your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

What about a Space Marine or Battle Sister, that would make things more interesting. Or you could decide to be a Human who has agreed to join the Greater Good and to help the Tau and won't be attempting to escape/betray them.


----------



## Eliphas the Scourge (Jun 30, 2008)

Playing as a Space Marine would be kinda fun, but would I be the bad guy then? Im pretty sure Space Marines don't defect.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

We already have a human pressed into service who's still loyal to the Imperium. We do not need another. I'm also of the opinion that if six lasguns and a heavy stubber did that much damage to the Tau, that there wouldn't be much chance of capture for their opponent. You cause losses that extreme on a unit, they'll break out the big guns to silence that pocket of resistence.

As for playing a space marine or a guardsman who's an 'enemy', I once again have to say we'll be better off without that.

This is a roleplay thread for the xeno side of things, I thought.

And... yes, marines do defect. They're called Chaos renegades.


----------



## Eliphas the Scourge (Jun 30, 2008)

I meant defect to the Tau.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

In that case, no, I wouldn't see it as too likely, no.

No space marine's ever done it to my knowledge.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Theres no Kroot. Ill take that part then. If im making any big mistakes, please tell me.

Name: Krude
Rank: Kroot Merc
Equipment: Kroot Rifle with Scope, Splinter Pistol
Background: Krude is a veteran Sniper, as well as having eaten alot of snipers, who prefers to work with others rather than by himself. He speaks Tau and Gothic, but he is much more fluent in Gothic, and tends to speak in the third person in Tau. He is a strong beleiver in the Greater Good.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

OK, you can join. I'm not sure what you can do Eliphas, as I can't think of a good open position for a Imperial. Pretty much the only option left is a gue'es'la, a human who willingly fights for the Tau.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hello xD i wondered if there were any spots in the roleplay... (maybe a new char that comes into the story after the minefield part?)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess that would be okay though I would wait for Thomas2's judgement first. It would greatly depend on what char you're are planning on playing as so you might want to post a description. . .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

yes, well, i was thinking maybe a Tau reinforcement, as my 40K weapon knowledge limits to the Tau army book... Maybe just a normal Fire Warrior with a bit enhanced gear, sent by higher comanders to represent the first of the new sept Ksi'm'yen, 
Name: Bel'Garath
Gear: Pulse Rifle, Photon Grenades, gun drone, blacksun filter, a long knife, and else the standar optical systems of a Fire Warrior.
Gender: Male
Personality: Cheery, sarcastic, easy to like people, doesn't really have the disipline needed to be a regular Fire Warrior. (you will notice I'm using my own personality, at least the one i have over the internet.)
Looks: A pretty regular Tau, nimble, ligth blue, blue eyes tough...:biggrin:

if you want me to be something else, or want to change any details, (if i can join that is) tell me, this is all just a suggestion... the name stays tough.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, you can join. You'll need to introduce your character, PM me if you need me to do anything in my posts.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Any room for 1 more?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's easier to decide wether you can play along or not is by already posting up a profile 

But I'm not the GM so I cant say anything about wether you may join or not


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Have we given up on ol' Ksi'm'yen?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

i hope not xD as i barely just joined. think they all waited for you to come back from holiday, hehe. (or so i hope)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I am back. So lets get going!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

haha sure. I'm just waiting for Thomas2 to have his char get a message about me from high command b4 i jump into action. (if i just jumped in saying 'i'm reinforcement' it would seem kinda...blunt.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

So if I want to play I should post a profile?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes you should. It would be good if you could come in with Mordeth.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

My profile-

Nat'ko

Sept- Sa'cea

Rank- Fire Warrior Shas'la

Bio- Nat'ko was assigned to an earlier exploratory force that was sent in by Tau command to review the area. They were caught by Imperial forces and wiped out to a man. Nat'Ko was the only survivor. Since then, he has been roving around the area, sniping at Imperial Forces, and searching for a way back to Tau positions.

Weapons- Custom Pulse rifle, photon grenades, combat knife

Custom Pulse Rifle- Nat'Ko had an Earth Caste member make him an advanced Pulse Rifle especially for the ill-fated scouting missison. It has a higher rate of fire than normal, and improved scopes.

I Pm'ed Mordeth about us coming in together. If he's OK with it, we'll say we met up before joining the main force.

Thanks for having me on!


EDIT- Just noticed that Mordeth has aleady joined. Not sure what to do then. Could someone advise me?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

erh just make your char stumble across mine.


----------

